# HIV Cure? (After a year of research)



## ford442 (Nov 26, 2013)

Guys,
I have been researching Hepatitis for my neighbor who is a long time sufferer of that disease.
Reading wiki you find that Hep B is the cause of the immunodeficiency allowing in Hep C, D, E, F, G, Gb, and H.
If you acquire Hep D in a third world nation, you are inoculated with a vaccine removing Hep A and B. 
Hepatitis B has the only 'Core Antigen' on the planet.
HIV has been stated many time to have come from a hepatic chimpanzee kidney.
HIV includes a 'Core Antigen' which as I just stated, is clearly the immunodeficiency produced by Hep B and no other disease.
Glaxo-KleinSchmidt produces a vaccine called TwinRix which is the innoculation against Hepatitis. It removes Hep B and destroys Hep C, D, E, F, G, Gb and H's ability to thrive.
Normally a virus has a 'surface antigen' and a 'self antigen' only. Hep B's 'Core Antigen' HBcAg is different. It is like a cyst that can either grow into another Hep B or be eaten by the other genotypes allowing them to live in your system at all. Hence, the immunocompromisation.

Therefore, my idea right now is that if someone with HIV were treated with Glaxo-KleinSchmidt's TwinRix (for example) to remove all forms of Hepatitis A and B from their system, they would then be free of HIV.

Please feel free to respond! Out of all of the things that I have learned this year through reading and study, this is one that I cannot keep to myself.
Tell me if you think of a person or organization that would like to read this. I do not know how I can make a difference without some other people's involvement.
Thank you for reading my hard won information that I have gleaned so far!

God bless everyone! Happy Christmas 2013!


----------



## nameno (Dec 1, 2013)

No way to get rid of hep C.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes there is!!
You remove Hep A + B using TwinRix and none of the other hepatitis can stay alive!
That is what you must do if you are infected with Hep D ever. D is the most deadly and painful, however, you are immediately treated with a Hep B vaccine and the core antigen leaves. You are then cured of D and none of them can ever return do to your seroprotected state. Meaning C also! I tried to tell me neighbor this again and again since April. Keep reading on Glaxo's TwinRix and you'll find where it says *'96.6% - 99.9%' CURE RATE* for Hep C. They also show that it was recently that they have declared that patients cured using TwinRix have lifetime immunity 'seroprotected' state after using the vaccination treatment.


----------



## Indoh777 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not so sure. According to a study that compares Havrix to Twinrix when used for someone with HIV, only 53.5% of the participants developed seroconversion. They note that the two are usually viewed as, more or less, the same vaccination, but find Havrix to be less sensitive to factors such as the prevalence of viral suppression or whether or not you received all of your doses. Twinrix is actually a recommended vaccine for HIV patients, due to the immunodeficiency problems associated with the disease.

You may be on to something though. It seems like a few steps away from an HIV vaccination, but I think the core antigen for HIV has mutated since it was hepatitis? idk

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0264410X12018300 <---Abstract of the article

This is really cool though... http://scienceblog.com/68362/radioactive-anitbodies-successfully-kill-hiv-infected-cells/ Evidently, the researchers used RIT (radioimmunotherapy) to seek out and irradiate infected HIV cells. Just like with cancer, except they clone the antibodies for HIV before adding radiation to them. The HIV blood samples they applied the RIT to had undetectable levels of the virus afterwords. Human trials are next.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 9, 2013)

As far as I understand, only Hepatitis has *the *Core Antigen. Meaning that it is intrinsically linked with the Hep B virus and nothing else on the planet that we are aware of. That is what finally tipped me off in my reading to it's underlying presence as the immunodeficiency which causes 'acquired immune deficiency syndrome' or AIDS; the symptoms of HIV (Hep B) infection.


----------

